# Kubota B2400 question



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a fuel leak between #1 and #2 pumping elements on my Kubota.
what I would like to know is --- can I remove each element without having to dismantle the throttle side plate and rack from the injection pump body?.

As per attached schematic of the pump, I want to replace the O rings -- reference #100 and O rings reference # 70.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

DONT DO IT..!!!
The bottom has to come before the top & once you break the top nut loose, the little pin drops out & you cant get it back together without it..
I JUST had a fella that tried to take his apart.. I have the pump now.. He sheared off 3 or the 4 pins in his & on his, the pins aren't replaceable..& he has to buy the whole flange, 307.32 EACH.!!! I felt sorry for him & charged him MY COST on the flange bushings.. If you want, send me an email or pvt msg.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

OH.. & #80 is your equal delivery adjustment for each cylinder.!!! IF you get those off, its gonna skip/miss like nobodys business.. Theres way to much that can go wrong by JUST "fixing a leak".. its better left to experienced hands..
Not to mention a "run-away" engine, if you don't get it together right..
I had to fix one of those pumps this week too..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

ok!! thank you pump guy, I felt that I wouldn't be able to remove the elements without hassle, I just wanted to make sure.
I will send you an email when I work out how to.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll send YOU a prvt msg.. check your inbox in a few minutes.


----------



## Jlloyd5774 (Jul 24, 2020)

I have the same problem on a b2400 tractor. Only I already removed the plungers. What is required to get engine bank in timing?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The timing is set from the factory w/ SHIMS UNDER the inj pump.. They're thin shims that either stick to the pump base or remain stuck to the engine block..


----------

